
How to Take Advantage of the Coming Web 2.0 Crash - transburgh
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/how-to-take-advantage-of-the-coming-web-20-crash
======
extantproject
Isn't the difference that startups aren't going public? How are small, closely
held companies going to cause an economic meltdown?

Why doesn't anyone listen to the guy that coined the phrase?

[http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2006/12/web_20_compact.htm...](http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2006/12/web_20_compact.html)

Computer hardware and software are now commodities. The value in the computing
industry has moved. "Data is the Intel Inside."

Pay attention.

------
jsmcgd
I'm getting pretty board of chat about the supposed web 2.0 bubble.

Instead of creating a new venture I might just bet against the 'Web 2.0 crash'
materialising'. Any takers?

------
hira_khan
Right - But Web2.0 is really generating loads of internet traffic. we might
revamp web contents using RIA concepts, but i personally dont think that
people will crash away social networking utilities. Its like saying people
wont be chatting any longer. Hira www.geniteam.com

------
avehn
Every niche has it's doom sayers that try to exploit fear for personal gain.

